
White House launches tool to report censorship on social media - spking
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/15/18626785/white-house-trump-censorsip-tool-twitter-instagram-facebook-conservative-bias-social-media
======
spacemanmatt
What justifiable reason could the WH have for trying to micromanage social
media?

~~~
mirimir
People who support them are being censored. So it hurts their chances in the
coming election. Also in managing public opinion about impeachment.

Is that legally justifiable? IANAL, so ???

